# NEED HELP: How to vertical grow?



## STLbudz (Mar 29, 2012)

Ive had many grows and currently doing a 1600 watt grow Q's is how would i set up a basic vertical grow?and i hear alot about the 2gp, if thats the case would a vertical grow easly do 1gp?? by the way my room is 5x9x10, and i usually grow 18 plants in there 3 rows of 6 but this time i only want to grow less plants( wanna stay in my plant limit) more veg more lights im thinking 3 600 watts vertical style but i dont know how i would Position my plants and lights how close etc

Also would i be better off with out cool tubes?


----------



## schtrudel (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know much about vertical as i just recently though of the idea independently just to find out others beat me to it.
Basically you bet a HPS and you surround it with plants to make most of the radiating light from it... imagine a revolvers magazine with the central axis being the HPS and the bullets being the plants.
I'm certain a cooltube is a must for a very powerful HPS, and hps might work with only a 150cfm fan blowing on it. but a 400w might need serious cooling. 
correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## cowell (Apr 9, 2012)

Check out my link in my sig, I am on my second round of vertical.. It's awesome. I use 2000 watts, bare bulb, can do 100 plants no problem.


----------



## STLbudz (Apr 11, 2012)

I use 1000k bulbs and thanks guys if theres any more info drop it lol


----------



## cowell (Apr 11, 2012)

You don't want to "go vertical" then.. you just want to use your bulbs vertically as side lighting.. different thing all together. sorry, no help.


----------



## cues (Apr 11, 2012)

I have no real experience of this, although my latest project is a mini 250w 'U-scrog', basically half a vertical grow but horizontal! From what I have read the major advantages are a) No loss of light through reflection and b) minimal cooling needed due to a small fan being placed underneath the bulb and extraction from above, taking advantage of the fact that heat rises.
The disadvantage is that they seem complicated to set up, needing different 'levels' of plants (see Heath robinsons grow).
Somewhere on the internet is a chart showing ideal distances for different lights in a vertical setup. A vertical scrog seems ideal to me.


----------

